# Estimates



## BautistaElectricSP (Mar 28, 2010)

would any of you mind sharing your formulas for estimates.IE x amount of dollars per can, or outlet, or switch, etc. I am here in tha LA area and I am finding it hard to find the sweet spot in todays economy


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sure! We don't mind helping our competitors.

Material $ x Mark up% X labor $ + Profit + overhead=--Bid .


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

$10,000 dollars a can,,,,$1,000 per receptacle $30,000 per 100 amps on service.

These numbers may not work in your area


----------



## BautistaElectricSP (Mar 28, 2010)

*lame response*

if you guys would take a secomd and look than you know you are nowhere near my area, and if you were your work should speak for itself and my bid wouldnt matter, thanks for the lack of help I thought thats what this web site is about. electricians helping out fellow electricians. Thanks for nothing fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

*Lame question. *

You have been a contractor for over 2 years now. You should of already had these prices long ago. You can ask 1000 electrical contractors "how much" and that means nothing to YOUR business. You want to find the sweet spot? Only you can do that. We don't know how you operate your business, so no matter what we tell you, it will be irrelevant. Step 1 - figure out your costs.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BautistaElectricSP said:


> if you guys would take a secomd and look than you know you are nowhere near my area, and if you were your work should speak for itself and my bid wouldnt matter, thanks for the lack of help I thought thats what this web site is about. electricians helping out fellow electricians. Thanks for nothing fellas:thumbsup:


If you're mad, you are not supposed to give a thumbs up sign.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Easy method to find the "sweet spot": If you get every job you bid, you're too low. If you never get any jobs you bid, you're too high.

Like knowshorts said, if you've been in business for two years, you know where the 'just right!' spot already is. If you don't it's too late.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll offer you one more piece of advice. Since your business address is a PO Box, I am going to assume you run your business out of your house. Nothing wrong with that. I am willing to bet that you have "very little overhead", because you're out of your house. One thing you may have forgotten about is your wages and benefits. Instead of all the headaches of running your own business, you could be working down in the harbor making $100K+ a year. Be sure to throw that $100K+ into your numbers so you know what you should be charging.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Sure! We don't mind helping our competitors.
> 
> Material $ *x* Mark up% *X* labor $ + Profit + overhead=--Bid .



You multiply your material, mark-up and labor together?  Why do you add profit if you do that? :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BautistaElectricSP said:


> if you guys would take a secomd and look than you know you are nowhere near my area, and if you were your work should speak for itself and my bid wouldnt matter, thanks for the lack of help I thought thats what this web site is about. electricians helping out fellow electricians. Thanks for nothing fellas:thumbsup:


You thought wrong. Very wrong. This forum is actually a competition to see who can be the biggest a-hole. There are no clear winners but plenty of participants.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> If you're mad, you are not supposed to give a thumbs up sign.


 Thumbs up? I thought that was the middle finger.:thumbup: Double barrel middle finger. :no:


----------



## BautistaElectricSP (Mar 28, 2010)

knowshorts i do also work in the port and those numbers are figured in every year to, got you covered on that one.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

bautistaelectricsp said:


> knowshorts i do also work in the port and those numbers are figured in every year to, got you covered on that one.


so then why the hell are you asking us what to charge??????


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I got to ask. If you do work in the port, then why don't you concentrate on that, rather than worrying about how much installing 4 can lights in someones bedroom should cost?


----------



## BautistaElectricSP (Mar 28, 2010)

guys easy man, i'm not asking for the price to install 4 cans im just looking for a round about number i can go off. I know what I need to charge and all that just looking for what the ave. is for everyone.I know what to charge on all my jobs, this was actually the very first new post i posted, and didn't know it was going to be such a big deal. I am referring to a new construction job, not just to install a couple cans and switches. After all this BS I will definately be a little more picky on the subjects i post. Didn't mean to come off like an idiot I just wanted to see the response i would get. And for the 2 worrying about what im doing and concentrating on as far of the port,i'm flattered that your so interested,but don't worry about it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

You forgot the thumbs up.:thumbsup:


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> $10,000 dollars a can,,,,$1,000 per receptacle $30,000 per 100 amps on service.
> 
> These numbers may not work in your area



lol

Still underbidding!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

$6/sq foot. bare minimum to code.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Geoff C said:


> $6/sq foot. bare minimum to code.


I see your 6.00 and raise you 50 cents, oh shoot wrong forum forgot this is an electricians forum . :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Geoff C said:


> $6/sq foot. bare minimum to code.



I need a 200-amp service installed. Here's $20. Keep the change.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> $10,000 dollars a can,,,,$1,000 per receptacle $30,000 per 100 amps on service.
> 
> These numbers may not work in your area


 You hiring?:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> You hiring?:thumbup:


Why be an employee when you can be a sub-subcontractor? Charge him 90% of his prices and you'll both make money.:whistling2:


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Why be an employee when you can be a sub-subcontractor? Charge him 90% of his prices and you'll both make money.:whistling2:



HA! Perfect!


----------

